# Boobs



## katiecrna

The other boob thread got me to thinking about this... 

I know that it's most common for us NOT To have perfect boobs. Some have tiny/huge breasts, Some have one bigger than the other, some have large/small nipples, long/flat/inverted nipples, "tube sock" breast, stretch marks, mastectomies whatever. Then comes aging and have babies, breast feeding... it all reeks havoc on our breasts. 

Are you self conscious about your breasts? Would you change it if you could? Or do you have perfectly voluptuous perky breasts with perfect nipples? (I hate you ).


----------



## Herschel

Clickbait!


----------



## katiecrna

Herschel said:


> Clickbait!




I don't know what that means. You live in NJ? We're neighbors I live in the city


----------



## Herschel

katiecrna said:


> I don't know what that means. You live in NJ? We're neighbors I live in the city


You know those new story titles where it says something just to make you click on it, even if it wasnt what you thought it was going to be? You wrote boobs and I was hoping it would be a thread dedicated to pictures. You baited my click!

Which city? By "the city" hat means New York to me. New York is the only "the city" where everyone knows what they mean. I am outside of the "other city", Philly (though I lived in Hoboken for years and my first ex-wife is from Staten Island).


----------



## katiecrna

Oh ok thanks. The city=NYC for me


----------



## Herschel

But sorry for he double thread hijack, I'll bring it back on topic. I am good with my boobs. They are a little saggy, but I've been working out to firm them up.


----------



## Lila

I was one of those that could, and did, opt for cosmetic surgery. 

Before the birth of my son, my boobs were large and perky. After the birth of my son, they were large and saggy. I fixed it five years ago and couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## john117

katiecrna said:


> Oh ok thanks. The city=NYC for me


For us it's Louisville...










Seriously, it depends on how the whole picture goes. It's an integrative process. A nice pair will get more looks but the rest of the picture should work too. 

It's also age dependent. Expecting perfection at 25... Yea. At 35... Maybe... At 45... Hope... At 55... 

Also given advances in shapewear one really needs to know the, ehem, raw material, before making conclusions.


----------



## katiecrna

@Lila I for sure want to get breast implants. I have never been happy with mine and as soon as I get settled I will get them done. Most people I know that have gotten them done love them and typically wish they got them earlier.


----------



## katiecrna

Yea but how you look in clothes and in a bra is easily controlled and manipulated to desired effect. It's when the bra comes off is what I'm talking about.

When someone looks at me, they would never ever ever know how my boobs really are. I do a great job at making them look way better than they actually are. Women are good like that.


----------



## Lila

katiecrna said:


> @Lila I for sure want to get breast implants. I have never been happy with mine and as soon as I get settled I will get them done. Most people I know that have gotten them done love them and typically wish they got them earlier.


My go to advice to women interested in getting their breast done is to look for a VERY good surgeon, even if it means paying more for the work. This is not the time to be frugal. 

A good doctor is not only a good surgeon but an artist as well. Those drs. are worth every penny.


----------



## Herschel

My stbx got breast implants. Hers were fine, but a little small for what she felt compared to her rear end, which was larger. So, she wanted to balance it out, and she got larger than what I wanted her to get, and they came out great. Hell, if you want, I am sure she'll send you pictures of them.


----------



## toblerone

:O


----------



## john117

katiecrna said:


> Yea but how you look in clothes and in a bra is easily controlled and manipulated to desired effect. It's when the bra comes off is what I'm talking about.
> 
> When someone looks at me, they would never ever ever know how my boobs really are. I do a great job at making them look way better than they actually are. Women are good like that.


Agreed. But bras can only do that much. By the time the, ehem, curtain rises, it's too late to back out, is it not?

Maybe the expectation is that (clothed) boobs come with a certificate of authenticity?


----------



## 225985

Herschel said:


> My stbx got breast implants. Hers were fine, but a little small for what she felt compared to her rear end, which was larger. So, she wanted to balance it out, and she got larger than what I wanted her to get, and they came out great. Hell, if you want, I am sure she'll send you pictures of them.




She already has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel

blueinbr said:


> She already has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was kinda my joke.


----------



## arbitrator

*As long as they're well taken care of by the owner and as long as they are not overly large ~ they're all good!*


----------



## rockon

john117 said:


> Maybe the expectation is that (clothed) boobs come with a certificate of authenticity?


:lol::rofl: But, Hmmmmm...............I think you are onto something here.


----------



## 225985

Herschel said:


> That was kinda my joke.




I know. I follow your story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta

I remember working somewhere where and this one woman was very sensitive and did not want dirty old men staring at her chest. One of her male coworkers said, "for the love of god, my boobs are bigger than yours are!" ...and he was correct. At the time I thought that comment was very justified as in "come on we all have bodies that people may stare at" but now that I am a little older I have to imagine that his comment really hurt her.

Badsanta


----------



## toblerone

Bras can only do so much. If a dude is disappointed that some chick's tits are 1/4 of a cup size smaller than he thought that's his problem.

If he's that upset when the bra comes off, he's got his priorities messed up.


----------



## katiecrna

I disagree. Being a women I know that bras can do a lot. They can make you look perky, make you look a lot bigger if you want. They hide sock-tube breasts, nipples...


----------



## toblerone

Yea they definitely hide the effects of time and gravity.

I don't think they make them look all that bigger, though. Well, not to the extent that a dude could be disappointed when he unwraps the gift


----------



## Kivlor

You know, the first cosmetic surgery was great for a while, but then I wondered "Why don't I improve everything else?" so I had several others... but they didn't last. Eventually things would sag, wrinkle, etc, and progressively, even, it seemed. 

707 surgeries later, I was dissatisfied, but my surgeon said they had a great new alternative... it would take the pounds off forever, and my skin would be tight and firm like never before. When I got my "Flatness" everything changed. It's perfect. 










"Moisturize me! Moisturize me!"


----------



## Red Sonja

A well-made and well-fitted bra is designed to support your breasts as they look when you are bent over at the waist 90 degrees (naked). And, no they are not made of “armor” the only material in them that is firm is the underwire. The support is in how they are constructed and the correct fit on the body. Unfortunately they are expensive and you won’t find them at Walmart.

Most women don’t wear the correct size bra (too small cup, too big band is the most common mistake) and when you don’t your breast tissue will migrate … under your arms, toward your back, etc. If you are fitted into the correct size and wear it correctly your breast tissue will return to where it is supposed to be in 6 months or so.

Department stores with “professional bra fitters” in the lingerie department often don’t know how a bra should fit and are often trying to fit you into a bra, in a size that they stock. Most stores do not stock smaller (<32”) or larger (>40) band sizes or larger cup sizes (>G). Most men do not know what “big boobs” are, most seem to think a DD cup is big, however 34DD is the (true) average size of American and European women. Most women do not understand the relationship between band size and cup size.

I struggled with my breasts/bras for most of my life. First because I did not have a mother when the time came to start wearing one and I was on my own with the trial and error method. And then, (surprise) your breasts grow and change all the way up to age 30, even in the absence of weight gain/loss or childbirth. I went to department store bra fitters as an adult and they always put me in 38DD’s however they still felt “off” and uncomfortable. Finally I found a source of information that was correct, it helped me figure out the correct size and fit for my breast type. Turns out I am a 36G and those correctly sized bras feel great. In fact, I am not aware of them at all when I go about my normal activities. 

To answer your original question, no I am not self-conscious about my breasts, although I do not “show them off” in public. I used to hate them because of the bra difficulties. But now, they look better than ever (naked or not) because of well-fitted bras.


----------



## Herschel

So, is the metal wire really the devil like my facebook feed says it is?


----------



## joannacroc

Herschel said:


> So, is the metal wire really the devil like my facebook feed says it is?


If you replace your bras regularly and don't wear old ones, they are usually fine. Like most clothing involving support and elasticity, they lose effectiveness after a while and stretch out a bit. I HATE not having underwire in my bras, except for sports bras, which don't need them. It just feels wrong and makes me self-conscious.


----------



## Fozzy

Nepalese lore alleges that female yeti have such large breasts that the best way to escape one is to run downhill. Said yeti are alleged to actually throw their breasts back over their shoulders while in pursuit of the hapless ghurka.


Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## joannacroc

I was told in my twenties that I had great breasts. But I sort of took that with a pinch of salt, because most men like breasts in general. Post-baby, they feel awful and look saggier, because they grow and shrink with pregnancy. Since some of the women in my family have had mastectomies, and breast cancer, I am making it a goal to be comfortable with them, and accept that while they aren't perfect, I am lucky to be healthy, to have both, and to have sensation in both. That's not a small thing.


----------



## joannacroc

Fozzy said:


> Nepalese lore alleges that female yeti have such large breasts that the best way to escape one is to run downhill. Said yeti are alleged to actually throw their breasts back over their shoulders while in pursuit of the hapless ghurka.
> 
> 
> Just thought you might like to know.


I'll bear that in mind the next time I'm running after my son downhill hehe


----------



## heartbroken50

I've had a rollercoaster relationship with my breasts, lol.

I developed very young and was teased mercilessly in school for it. So I hated them.

Then they made me feel grown up so I loved them.

Then boys started really noticing them, and I mistrusted most boys and men because of past abuse... so I hated them again.

Then I had intensive therapy including some sex therapy, and I started to love them again, and for a while I allowed myself to enjoy the attention I could get with them, lol. I think they were at their peak then... in my 20's ... 36DD.

Then came 3 kids, breastfeeding... they hurt, and were sensitive... they forever changed and I hated them again.

Now, like the stretchmarks on my belly, they kind of tell a story! I love them for feeding my babies, I love them for the pleasure I know I can get from them... but I don't like their asthetics. 

Age, 3 kids kids and weight have made them much larger. They have recently come down in size a bit from dieting, but when I finally reach my goal I hope to have a breast reduction and lift done.


----------



## Celes

My breasts are medium sized but I've always wished they were bigger. They are 32D which honestly is not as big as it sounds. I want to be a cup size bigger. But my man is happy so I'm happy. He's not a big fan of surgery. I wouldn't do it unless having kids wrecked havoc on them. I've been working out again recently and doing a lot of chest exercises which have given them a bit of a lift, so I'm feeling pretty good about them lately. 

I definitely was much more self conscious of them in my late teens/early twenties. I was very thin (but not anorexic or unhealthy) and a B cup and had many women body shame me at the time. Telling me I looked like a little girl and needed to eat more. I was very self conscious about wearing a bikini since I had no cleavage. Looking back at old pics though, I had a great body. Wish I could go back and tell myself to ignore those Bs.


----------



## MrsAldi

I suffer with breast pain as a PMS symptom. 
They also become swollen too, wearing a bra during these times is excruciatingly painful. 
It makes me hate them sometimes. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan

Boobs... I love'em. All shapes and sizes. 

Anyway, my W uses a push bra when we go out. She has a simple comfortable bra for everyday activity. Some days when home she lets them free! 

Once we were on the way to a dinner and a under wire poked through the material and was poking her! My quick thinking, in the truck of my car I retrieved a pair of pliers and surgically removed the offending wire from its sheath. To make all things even I pulled the other wire. Fun part was we were in a shopping center parking lot and I deftly removed the wires while bra as still in place. Thankfully it was dark! Best day I had with my tool ever!


----------



## Openminded

When I began developing, I prayed I would not be like my mother who was tall and thin with a huge chest. But I ended up being a carbon copy of her. She disliked her build tremendously and passed that right along to me. I've always hated the attention and so I never dressed less than ultra-modestly but there's only so much you can do to conceal when you have that type build. The idea of anyone actually wanting a bigger chest is a foreign concept to me since all I ever wanted was to be smaller. It can be a pain, literally, to carry around a huge chest your entire life. Not to mention the limitation of what type of bra you can wear. I've always wanted to be able to buy lots of different, cute bras in every color but instead I've worn one boring brand of European underwires for decades because they work for me. After cosmetic surgery became common, I had women ask me for the name of my non-existent surgeon so they could have that look too. They found it difficult to believe I disliked it and I found it difficult to believe they wanted it. Obviously, we don't all think the same about that.


----------



## phitigirl

I always was very small, so after I was done having kids I opted for cosmetic surgery. Now I love them!


----------



## lucy999

heartbroken50 said:


> when I finally reach my goal I hope to have a breast reduction and lift done.


Do it!!! I had a reduction in the 90's. Best decision i ever made. I would love to get them lifted, the 90's was a long time ago haha. But im still super happy with the size.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Openminded said:


> When I began developing, I prayed I would not be like my mother who was tall and thin with a huge chest. But I ended up being a carbon copy of her. She disliked her build tremendously and passed that right along to me. I've always hated the attention and so I never dressed less than ultra-modestly but there's only so much you can do to conceal when you have that type build. The idea of anyone actually wanting a bigger chest is a foreign concept to me since all I ever wanted was to be smaller. It can be a pain, literally, to carry around a huge chest your entire life. Not to mention the limitation of what type of bra you can wear. I've always wanted to be able to buy lots of different, cute bras in every color but instead I've worn one boring brand of European underwires for decades because they work for me. After cosmetic surgery became common, I had women ask me for the name of my non-existent surgeon so they could have that look too. They found it difficult to believe I disliked it and I found it difficult to believe they wanted it. Obviously, we don't all think the same about that.


Have you considered a reduction? Many women like you are so happy with theirs after that surgery.


----------



## Faithful Wife

katiecrna said:


> The other boob thread got me to thinking about this...
> 
> I know that it's most common for us NOT To have perfect boobs. Some have tiny/huge breasts, Some have one bigger than the other, some have large/small nipples, long/flat/inverted nipples, "tube sock" breast, stretch marks, mastectomies whatever. Then comes aging and have babies, breast feeding... it all reeks havoc on our breasts.
> 
> Are you self conscious about your breasts? Would you change it if you could? Or do you have perfectly voluptuous perky breasts with perfect nipples? (I hate you ).


My breasts are so far from perfect. But I had the good fortune to be with a real boob man for quite a long time, who loved and adored and paid attention to my breasts so much that over time, I was able to see them the way he did, and was able to feel absolutely beautiful when I was with him. He made me feel so desired all the time, every day (without being a creep about it), that I eventually took for granted the amazing beauty that my breasts exuded.

Even though he loved other breasts too, he never ever made me feel jealous about that. I don't know how to explain that exactly...but I just knew that no matter how many times he ever saw or touched my breasts, he would still want to do it again the next day (or next hour). And no matter what other beautiful breasts he may have looked at during our relationship (sneeking peeks or in porn or whatever) I knew that none were more beautiful than mine in his eyes, he made that clear every day.

Without his participation and engagement with my breasts, I would never have loosened up this much and gotten to use my breasts toward my own sexual fulfillment so well. Before I was with him, I sometimes enjoyed some breast play, but I never felt beautiful and sexy in my own skin (breasts on display) and so I never chilled out with any partner and got into it. I also never had any partner that was really really into it like my ex. It took his desire, lust and encouragement (and even instruction) to get me over my own crap and pull me into the world he saw, where my breasts reigned supreme among a world full of supremely lovely breasts.


----------



## heartsbeating

Having someone else believe in us and see our beauty, can positively impact us if we allow it. 

I'm not self-conscious about my breasts, I feel content with their appearance. I had the first bra in my class at school. That was embarrassing at the time! I'm a size C. No doubt my husband has played a part in how I feel within myself. He's always said he loves my size, shape and other details. I would have thought he was a boob man the way he is around me. He has this way of looking at my body as though he's seeing it for the first time and kind of marvels at the sight ha ha. Yet he knows how my body responds to him and makes the most of that. If I've muttered a physical insecurity, he will simply say 'You're perfect.' Which is to say I'm perfect... to him. When I allow myself to accept/see the way he describes, well, it's a more fun and relaxed way to be. 

When we started dating, he told me he was a 'legs man'. I remember feeling myself cringe, thinking my legs weren't my best physical asset. What I needed to discover/remember, is my version of what 'attractive legs' may be is different to his and perhaps that he can find various legs attractive. While I would have immediately thought of taut dancers legs... he was paying attention to my 'soft shapely' thighs. 

Most of my friends are reasonably confident in how they look. Their body types vary. What I notice about these women, is their ability to have pride in their appearance while simultaneously not giving too much of a fvck. And that is great to be around.


----------



## Openminded

Faithful Wife said:


> Have you considered a reduction? Many women like you are so happy with theirs after that surgery.


I've thought about it but I have a problem coming out of anesthesia if I'm under for more than a very brief period. Maybe things have improved since my last surgery. I'll ask my doctor. It certainly would be nice to be happy with them finally.


----------



## wild jade

I have a love - hate relationship with my breasts. They are too big, I hate the shape , and have always wished for that lithe slim look that can only happen with smaller breasts. I hated the attention they garnered and hated the way men treated me because of them. I've considered reduction surgery, but don't want to go under the knife unnecessarily -- and kind of think that I should just suck up my imperfections rather than correct them. (After all, there's no end to the imperfections and if I can't start accepting them, I'm going to spend the rest of my life seeking out surgery. LOL.)

At the same time, I love the feel of them. I love how they flop around when I'm having sex, I love the feeling of them jiggling, and how they feel when they are rubbed in just the right way. They may not look nice, but they feel great! (Another reason, I'm afraid of surgery .... I couldn't stand to lose the sensations)


----------



## Keke24

Mine are barely a handful and I love them. With the right fabric I can often skip the bra without worrying about nipple pops. When I do go bra-less I can't help but feel a certain sense of freedom and airiness. I love the feel of the warm sun on them and the cool breeze. I love how my partner loves them and has convinced me he'll love them even more after they've been suckled during motherhood. I love how it all makes me feel very feminine, very womanly. I find it fascinating that a couple bumps could bring such pleasure.


----------



## toblerone

Not as fascinating as guys find them!


----------



## MrsHolland

I wish the rest of me were as good as my boobs  50 now and they are still pretty damn fine, 10DD and a really good set. I BF 3 x kids for around 12 months each. I do wear a bra everyday which I am sure helps. 

But like many I am not happy with what I have, never been a fan of my butt or legs but at least I have always had and still have a great rack


----------



## Faithful Wife

MrsHolland said:


> I wish the rest of me were as good as my boobs  50 now and they are still pretty damn fine, 10DD and a really good set. I BF 3 x kids for around 12 months each. *I do wear a bra everyday which I am sure helps*.
> 
> But like many I am not happy with what I have, never been a fan of my butt or legs but at least I have always had and still have a great rack


Younger women with a big rack.....take note!

Your breasts will look better, firmer, younger, for longer if you wear a good bra most of the time. Yes, it does suck and it is not comfortable and you won't get that free-in-the-wind lovely feeling from being braless or just wearing a tank top...but you will be happier with them when you are older, trust us.

I know a woman who is in her 80's. She has/had a great rack and always wore a good bra her entire life. I saw a peek of her boobs once because we were changing together at the gym (yes, she is an athlete, a gymnast in fact). I swear to god she had the breasts of a 16 year old girl. I've worn a good bra since that day!!


----------



## jasmine31

edit: deleted
jasmine31


----------



## FeministInPink

Oh, my relationship with my chest is so complicated... I developed young and received way too much attention, so I hated them. This was compounded by the fact that my mother refused to buy me a training bra, or any real bras when I had grown big enough. (WTF?) It was so humiliating... I had to rely on hand-me-downs from an older girl at my church, which were grody and stretched out, because she got them as hand-me-downs from older siblings, and they never fit properly, because they were too worn out or they were the wrong size. I baggy, shapeless clothing to draw attention away from my chest. Finally, when I got my driver's license just before my 17th birthday, I went to a lingerie outlet store (when outlets were actually seconds, etc) and bought myself a few pretty bras that actually fit me, with money I had saved from my part-time job... when I got home, my mother berated me for wasting money on "crappy bras" that "offer no support." I, of course, grew out of those bras much too quickly.

They're pretty big, but one is pert... the other one is saggy and the nipple points downward because I have mild scoliosis, so everything on the right-side of my body is slightly scrunched up and turned inward. I've always been self-conscious of that one and how it looks. But my current partner, he loves boobs and always wants to play with them. A night isn't complete if he hasn't grabbed my chest at least 3 times. Early on in our relationship, he said, "I can tell you don't like this [saggy] one as much as that [pert] one, and so I think this [saggy] one needs more care and attention." So he plays with the saggy one more than the pert one, like 75% of the time. I love it, it's hilarious. I have a much better relationship with and love my body much more now than I used to, and he's a big reason why.


----------



## Faithful Wife

FeministInPink said:


> Early on in our relationship, he said, "I can tell you don't like this [saggy] one as much as that [pert] one, and so I think this [saggy] one needs more care and attention. So he plays with the saggy one more than the pert one, like 75% of the time. I love it, it's hilarious. I have a much better relationship with and love my body much more now than I used to, and he's a big reason why.


My boob-loving ex told me that when they are not exactly the same, they are more interesting. He said it is like getting double the fun because it is like having half a set each of two different sets of boobs. :laugh:


----------



## calmwinds

Ladies.....stop worrying! I have two words for you...

OLD B^LLS

It all comes out even in the end. No "body" is perfect (although I've seen a few come close).


----------



## lucy999

FeministInPink said:


> Early on in our relationship, he said, "I can tell you don't like this [saggy] one as much as that [pert] one, and so I think this [saggy] one needs more care and attention. So he plays with the saggy one more than the pert one, like 75% of the time. I love it, it's hilarious. I have a much better relationship with and love my body much more now than I used to, and he's a big reason why.


Oh i love this story!!!! What a good man you have.


----------



## wild jade

Faithful Wife said:


> Younger women with a big rack.....take note!
> 
> Your breasts will look better, firmer, younger, for longer if you wear a good bra most of the time. Yes, it does suck and it is not comfortable and you won't get that free-in-the-wind lovely feeling from being braless or just wearing a tank top...but you will be happier with them when you are older, trust us.
> 
> I know a woman who is in her 80's. She has/had a great rack and always wore a good bra her entire life. I saw a peek of her boobs once because we were changing together at the gym (yes, she is an athlete, a gymnast in fact). I swear to god she had the breasts of a 16 year old girl. I've worn a good bra since that day!!


I've read that they are changing their tune on this. Will try to dig it up, but it was something along the lines of saying that in fact when you let them swing free, the tissue remains stronger and firmer for longer ... and that because a well made bra supports so well, the tissues become weaker and saggier ...

ETA: Here's a couple of starter articles I found.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/11/women-bras-study-france-false-necessity_n_3062114.html
http://thetab.com/2016/02/14/finally-experts-agree-going-braless-better-68784


----------



## Herschel

Is it wrong to ask for pics so we can all help judge?!?!

Edit: I was just making a joke. Really, a joke. I apologize, really didn't mean any harm...especially since I like them all!


----------



## wild jade

Herschel said:


> Is it wrong to ask for pics so we can all help judge?!?!


No offense, but my impression is that this thread is about women sharing their experiences and isn't actually a beauty pageant. AKA no judges needed.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Herschel said:


> Is it wrong to ask for pics so we can all help judge?!?!


Yeah pretty sure thats wrong dude.


----------



## Herschel

Sorry, I was just making a joke...clearly nobody is posting pictures and I had a late day energy drink and I'm sorry.


----------



## FeministInPink

wild jade said:


> I've read that they are changing their tune on this. Will try to dig it up, but it was something along the lines of saying that in fact when you let them swing free, the tissue remains stronger and firmer for longer ... and that because a well made bra supports so well, the tissues become weaker and saggier ...
> 
> ETA: Here's a couple of starter articles I found.
> Do Women Need Bras? French Study Says Brassieres Are A 'False Necessity' | The Huffington Post
> Finally, experts agree going braless is better for you


Yes, I've heard this as well.


----------



## FeministInPink

lucy999 said:


> Oh i love this story!!!! What a good man you have.


He really is. I'm lucky I found him. He's a little commitment shy... we've been together for over 9 months, and he's clearly loves me, he says we're a couple, says we're in a relationship, but he won't call me his girlfriend... because if he says I'm his girlfriend, then I can break up with him. And because every relationship ends, and he's convinced that eventually I will end it. Yeah, he's got a little baggage. But he's also wonderful, and I think he doesn't realize what an exceptional man he is. I've been looking for someone like him my *entire life*. It's the best, healthiest relationship I've ever been in, so I'm willing to be patient and deal with the baggage and the fear of commitment. Besides, his fear of commitment lets me maintain my independence


----------



## jb02157

Herschel said:


> Sorry, I was just making a joke...clearly nobody is posting pictures and I had a late day energy drink and I'm sorry.


Hmmm, a late day energy drink. I'll have to try that.


----------



## lucy999

Herschel said:


> Is it wrong to ask for pics so we can all help judge?!?!
> 
> Edit: I was just making a joke. Really, a joke. I apologize, really didn't mean any harm...especially since I like them all!


I knew it was a joke. I laughed. Let's all lighten up shall we?


----------



## Faithful Wife

wild jade said:


> I've read that they are changing their tune on this. Will try to dig it up, but it was something along the lines of saying that in fact when you let them swing free, the tissue remains stronger and firmer for longer ... and that because a well made bra supports so well, the tissues become weaker and saggier ...
> 
> ETA: Here's a couple of starter articles I found.
> Do Women Need Bras? French Study Says Brassieres Are A 'False Necessity' | The Huffington Post
> Finally, experts agree going braless is better for you


From this link:

Conducting the study at the university’s hospital, Rouillon measured and examined the breasts of more than 300 women, aged 18 and 35, taking note of how the additional support provided by bras affects the body over time. (It should be noted the study does not mention breast size.)

(end quote)

Only 300 women, only up to age 35...and most importantly, breast size was not mentioned.

I think we can see the effects of wearing no bra on millions of women who either culturally or as an individual chose not to wear one, as far as gravity and sagging. I wouldn't believe a study like the above unless it could conclude that a larger breasted woman (or who have breasts of a certain weight or more) would not sag MORE over time (and age 35 is not old enough to determine this) if they rarely wore a bra. I don't know how they could conduct such a study other than with identical twins, one who did and one who didn't wear a bra, through age 50. 

In the study linked, there is no way to know how these women's breasts would have ended up if they were in the opposite control group.

But again for me...all we have to do is look at pictures of tribal women to know what happens to breasts that are never supported.


----------



## NikB

I am very insecure about my breast size. Never been properly fitted for a bra but I wear a 34a and it's a little snug. So maybe a small b or I need to try a 36a
It's funny this thread showed up in my feed today because I was checking out about cosmetic surgery. 
I'm 34 today, living with small boobs my whole life, and don't know if i can take the plunge to make them bigger. Scared they'll look too "fake". 
When me and hubs have sex my shirt is always on and he doesn't tell me to take it off so I always think he doesn't like them  making me feel more self conscious about them 
I've always wanted boobs that flop around when having sex haha!  Guess you always want what you don't have!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna

I'm right there with you @NikB
And I'm sure your hubby loves your breasts he just thinks your uncomfortable.


----------



## MattMatt

I once dated a woman with tiny breasts.

They were the prettiest breasts ever. 

I dated another girl with breasts that were over 60 inches. 

They were the prettiest breasts ever.

My wife has medium sized breasts.

They are the prettiest breasts ever.

It's who they belong to I think.


----------



## wild jade

Faithful Wife said:


> From this link:
> 
> Conducting the study at the university’s hospital, Rouillon measured and examined the breasts of more than 300 women, aged 18 and 35, taking note of how the additional support provided by bras affects the body over time. (It should be noted the study does not mention breast size.)
> 
> (end quote)
> 
> Only 300 women, only up to age 35...and most importantly, breast size was not mentioned.
> 
> I think we can see the effects of wearing no bra on millions of women who either culturally or as an individual chose not to wear one, as far as gravity and sagging. I wouldn't believe a study like the above unless it could conclude that a larger breasted woman (or who have breasts of a certain weight or more) would not sag MORE over time (and age 35 is not old enough to determine this) if they rarely wore a bra. I don't know how they could conduct such a study other than with identical twins, one who did and one who didn't wear a bra, through age 50.
> 
> In the study linked, there is no way to know how these women's breasts would have ended up if they were in the opposite control group.
> 
> But again for me...all we have to do is look at pictures of tribal women to know what happens to breasts that are never supported.


Agreed that we can't necessarily make too much of the study I linked to there. But I also think the whole bras prevent sagging is also based on just anecdotal evidence. 

Admittedly, I have my biases. I've always been one to prefer to go bra-less or to just use soft bras that offer no real support. I've always hated the underwires and other torture devices that bra makers have invented for larger sizes.

And also admittedly, I do sag. But at age 50, the sag is no more than it was when I was 15 years old. So while my breasts have never been beautiful, they actually haven't changed much in the decades that I've neglected to support them.

Of course, I am just a sample size of 1. But I have also seen the effects of always wearing a supportive bra on other women and the results are not always as pretty as the woman you cited in your earlier post. My guess is that genetics plus a whole bunch of factors go into breast shape, look, and eventual sagging. 

Personally, I'm still committed to avoiding bras whenever and wherever possible. Am not saying that others should follow my example, as women are free to do whatever they want. I'm just offering a different perspective

ETA: This is a link to a blog post that makes some interesting points and argues that there is no real evidence supporting claims that wearing a bra prevents sagging: For the Last Time, "Tribal African Women" Are Not Proof That Bras Prevent Breast Sagging I The Lingerie Addict


----------



## Keke24

NikB said:


> I am very insecure about my breast size. Never been properly fitted for a bra but I wear a 34a and it's a little snug. So maybe a small b or I need to try a 36a
> It's funny this thread showed up in my feed today because I was checking out about cosmetic surgery.
> I'm 34 today, living with small boobs my whole life, and don't know if i can take the plunge to make them bigger. Scared they'll look too "fake".
> When me and hubs have sex my shirt is always on and he doesn't tell me to take it off so I always think he doesn't like them  making me feel more self conscious about them
> I've always wanted boobs that flop around when having sex haha!  Guess you always want what you don't have!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used to wear a 34a until I got a fitting. Turns out I'm 32c. Little difference in the bra's cup size but major difference in comfort. 

If it doesn't feel right, chances are it's not. Try getting fitted one day, it might make a big difference for you.


----------



## Faithful Wife

wild jade said:


> Agreed that we can't necessarily make too much of the study I linked to there. But I also think the whole bras prevent sagging is also based on just anecdotal evidence.
> 
> Admittedly, I have my biases. I've always been one to prefer to go bra-less or to just use soft bras that offer no real support. I've always hated the underwires and other torture devices that bra makers have invented for larger sizes.
> 
> And also admittedly, I do sag. But at age 50, the sag is no more than it was when I was 15 years old. So while my breasts have never been beautiful, they actually haven't changed much in the decades that I've neglected to support them.
> 
> Of course, I am just a sample size of 1. But I have also seen the effects of always wearing a supportive bra on other women and the results are not always as pretty as the woman you cited in your earlier post. My guess is that genetics plus a whole bunch of factors go into breast shape, look, and eventual sagging.
> 
> Personally, I'm still committed to avoiding bras whenever and wherever possible. Am not saying that others should follow my example, as women are free to do whatever they want. I'm just offering a different perspective
> 
> ETA: This is a link to a blog post that makes some interesting points and argues that there is no real evidence supporting claims that wearing a bra prevents sagging: For the Last Time, "Tribal African Women" Are Not Proof That Bras Prevent Breast Sagging I The Lingerie Addict


Her article argued that we can't know if there is causation from bra wearing, but we also cannot know that there isn't. And true, it is possibly irrelevant to point to tribal women as examples, but I am also considering all the hippie chicks I know, and how their breasts seem to be holding up.

Gravity is what it is, and gravity is what causes any type of sagging. The tissues surrounding and holding the breasts up will be affected by gravity over time, and this is true not only for breasts but also for butts, testicles, and any other part of your body that can be pulled on by gravity. Our tissues and muscles and tendons are affected by age as we are also slowly affected by gravity, and thus most older women have some sag to their breasts, even if tiny breasts. Then of course pregnancy, weight gain, all the other things this article mentioned....totally true as well. 

But I know if I have an orange hanging in a sock, over time that sock is going to give way to the weight of the orange. Ok, so breast tissue, tendons, muscles, etc. aren't socks. But they will still heed to gravity, no question about it. Gravity always wins. Now if I put the orange in a sock in a bra and hang the bra up, the sock will stretch out much slower or maybe none at all.

I can feel the weight of my breasts trying to pull them down. That's why the damn bras are so uncomfortable, by having to redistribute all that weight. But I'm thoroughly convinced wearing them has made a huge difference in my breasts compared to how they might have been. I'm too busty to go braless, and can't really go to work in most thin bras because nipples show through. Trust me, it is a pain in the ass to me...I don't like it at all (except I do love pretty bras, but most of mine are just utilities because they don't make that many well constructed ones that are pretty) (IMO Victoria's Secret's prettier bras are never well constructed). So I get your choice too, and perhaps there really is no difference. 

At this point I'm old enough that I feel I've staved off gravity as well as I can and am really happy with my results...and I do find excuses to be braless or in a skimpy simple bra more and more often now.

I still don't like when my nipples show through anything I'm wearing when I'm in public though. Its just like wearing a sign around my neck or something. Not sure what the sign says but apparently "CHECK OUT MY CHEST!" or similar.


----------



## introvert

This is where being with another woman is simply awesome. We don't expect perfect cantaloupe half bosoms.


----------



## wild jade

Faithful Wife said:


> I still don't like when my nipples show through anything I'm wearing when I'm in public though. Its just like wearing a sign around my neck or something. Not sure what the sign says but apparently "CHECK OUT MY CHEST!" or similar.


LOL!

That sign is probably the main reason I bother with a bra at all. 

I've been told umpteen times that a woman with my size must absolutely have bones or underwires or ribs, molding, maybe a gazillion yards of fabric or she will look terrible and can only get worse. And for a while in my youth I believed this, and itried every style imaginable, fittings, yada, yada. But it all felt restrictive and tight, and always made out of sweaty and unpleasant fabrics, with super obvious even through clothes padding and shaping. Blech! 

All those lovely silks and cottons? They don't make them in my size. 

I hear what you are saying about gravity, but what I found interesting about the blog was her point that there really is no research that confirms that bras actually do prevent sag, and that the factors that have the most effect on breast sag seem to be pregnancy, weight loss, age, and so on. And that both women who wear good bras and those who don't are both sometimes saggy and sometimes not. 

To me it's liberating. Bra-wise, at least.


----------



## Keke24

OP, I wish you had attached a poll to this forum. I am pleasantly surprised by the number of women who are unhappy with their breasts. I assumed only the women at the extremes (super small and super large) were dissatisfied. 

I wonder to what extent advertising and the male preference for large, perky busts, are responsible for that. Also, does country/culture impact women's satisfaction with their breasts? In Caribbean culture, tastes differ significantly from European for example. Men here love thicker women, not thick and firm either, thick and a little jiggly with a some stretchmarks seems to be the preference. And of course it's all about the booty, not much emphasis on boobs.


----------



## wild jade

Keke24 said:


> I wonder to what extent advertising and the male preference for large, perky busts, are responsible for that. Also, does country/culture impact women's satisfaction with their breasts?


This is just my personal experience, but I never thought twice about my breasts until the boys started making a big deal out of them, making fun of them, telling me how they ought to be, how I ought to look after them, poking and grabbing at them, and so on.. This made me very, very self conscious, and from there I developed an array of body image issues -- all reinforced by both men and women, media, and society at large. 

Nowadays I prefer to just be "in" my body and not think about how it looks to others. How I feel is very different when I just go with my perspective of how I feel instead of caring what others think or how I look.


----------



## Keke24

wild jade said:


> This is just my personal experience, but I never thought twice about my breasts until the boys started making a big deal out of them, making fun of them, telling me how they ought to be, how I ought to look after them, poking and grabbing at them, and so on.. This made me very, very self conscious, and from there I developed an array of body image issues -- all reinforced by both men and women, media, and society at large.
> 
> Nowadays I prefer to just be "in" my body and not think about how it looks to others. How I feel is very different when I just go with my perspective of how I feel instead of caring what others think or how I look.


I too recall being very self conscious about them when they were just growing out and for most of my teenage years after. They've always been incredibly small and I was very uncomfortable with that. Thankfully I went to an all girls high school so I never got teased at school, only once or twice on the street by older men. 

I distinctly recall the experience that changed the way I related to them however. I went to a club and noticed a fellow female student who was a couple years ahead of me. She was strutting around bra-less under a lightweight top. Her breasts weren't much bigger than mine. I remember asking my male friends what they thought of it and one remarked that he actually preferred much bigger breasts but he found women who were confident in their skin simply irresistible. 

That had a profound effect on me. I've loved my girls ever since and haven't been shy about it. I'm sure the cultural focus on butts has also helped. It's easy to improve the shape and size of that with a bit of a workout that has so much other added benefits. 

I can't help but feel a little sad that the trend here seems to point to a general dissatisfaction with breast size/shape. It makes me worry that this will be the fate of my nieces and my potential future daughter(s).


----------



## uhtred

Despite the common mythology, many men do not prefer larger breasts. I don't. Really, not at all. In fact I find very large breasts to be a bit of a turn-off because they look uncomfortable (especially when "flopping around". Breasts are part of the entire appearance of a woman and depending on her build, the optimum size may be very different. 

Of course there are some men with a distinct preference for large breasts, but also some with a preference for small, and some who really don't care at all.

I don't know what your husband likes, but I would not read anything into his not telling you to take your shirt off. Maybe he knows you are shy? Maybe he finds a woman wearing a shirt and nothing else to be really enticing - its a form of lingerie. 

Has he said anything or acted in a way that indicates that he doesn't like your breasts? 



NikB said:


> I am very insecure about my breast size. Never been properly fitted for a bra but I wear a 34a and it's a little snug. So maybe a small b or I need to try a 36a
> It's funny this thread showed up in my feed today because I was checking out about cosmetic surgery.
> I'm 34 today, living with small boobs my whole life, and don't know if i can take the plunge to make them bigger. Scared they'll look too "fake".
> When me and hubs have sex my shirt is always on and he doesn't tell me to take it off so I always think he doesn't like them  making me feel more self conscious about them
> I've always wanted boobs that flop around when having sex haha!  Guess you always want what you don't have!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChargingCharlie

uhtred said:


> Despite the common mythology, many men do not prefer larger breasts. I don't. Really, not at all. In fact I find very large breasts to be a bit of a turn-off because they look uncomfortable (especially when "flopping around". Breasts are part of the entire appearance of a woman and depending on her build, the optimum size may be very different.
> 
> Of course there are some men with a distinct preference for large breasts, but also some with a preference for small, and some who really don't care at all.
> 
> I don't know what your husband likes, but I would not read anything into his not telling you to take your shirt off. Maybe he knows you are shy? Maybe he finds a woman wearing a shirt and nothing else to be really enticing - its a form of lingerie.
> 
> Has he said anything or acted in a way that indicates that he doesn't like your breasts?


Agree with this - it has to be proportional to the body. I know a couple of women who have very large boobs and it's not attractive. However, if it's proportional to her body, then it's hot. Ex's boobs were proportional to her body - she is what you'd call well-endowed, but not overboard (I found them just perfect). We also have a neighbor/friend who's a petite little thing - she's not well-endowed, but it fits her body. If she had large boobs, it would not look good. 

As for enhancements, I find that a turn-off. Needs to be natural, IMO.


----------



## NikB

uhtred said:


> Despite the common mythology, many men do not prefer larger breasts. I don't. Really, not at all. In fact I find very large breasts to be a bit of a turn-off because they look uncomfortable (especially when "flopping around". Breasts are part of the entire appearance of a woman and depending on her build, the optimum size may be very different.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are some men with a distinct preference for large breasts, but also some with a preference for small, and some who really don't care at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your husband likes, but I would not read anything into his not telling you to take your shirt off. Maybe he knows you are shy? Maybe he finds a woman wearing a shirt and nothing else to be really enticing - its a form of lingerie.
> 
> 
> 
> Has he said anything or acted in a way that indicates that he doesn't like your breasts?




No he hasn't. He plays with them a lot and asks me to flash him which I do oblige. It's just my own insecurities and I don't think he knows how much the size bothers me. I don't like the look of fake boobs either but it's just something I can't get past right now for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

Understood, but its worth trying. It sounds like he likes them. Also, confidence and a smile are more attractive than big boobs any day.

Think of it this way, do you care that he isn't hung like a horse? (well if he is, or you do, just ignore that, bad example...)






NikB said:


> No he hasn't. He plays with them a lot and asks me to flash him which I do oblige. It's just my own insecurities and I don't think he knows how much the size bothers me. I don't like the look of fake boobs either but it's just something I can't get past right now for some reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

I have a confession of sorts. 

Breasts that sag a little, or a lot, even, tend to make me forget what the heck I was doing!

They just do something to my heart.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MattMatt said:


> I have a confession of sorts.
> 
> Breasts that sag a little, or a lot, even, tend to make me forget what the heck I was doing!
> 
> They just do something to my heart.


My boob loving ex used to say that seeing a breast fold (the area where the breast folds or "sags" down onto the skin below) was sexy because it just made him think of all that weight....that lovely, heavy breast weight. He really loved to scoop up a breast in his palm and lift it up and down, feeling the weight of it. This was different than fondling the breast. Holding it in a certain way to be able to really feel the weight of it felt very different to me than other types of fondling.


----------



## heartsbeating

wild jade said:


> Nowadays I prefer to just be "in" my body and not think about how it looks to others. How I feel is very different when I just go with my perspective of how I feel instead of caring what others think or how I look.


I love this attitude. Many of my friends are this way. It's something I try to be more aware of for myself. 

A significant moment for me was dress-shopping with a friend. Trying one particular dress, I commented negatively about my body / appearance. Friend told me afterwards it made _her_ feel uncomfortable and question her own body because we are similar in size and shape. She said normally she feels quite confident but hearing me saying this about myself, had her questioning her own appearance... it was a flippant comment on my part but hearing this afterwards, really stopped me in my tracks. I wouldn't have thought my comment about the way _she_ looks, so why do that to myself. And to hear how my comment caused her to question herself, left me feeling like sh!t. That lesson stays with me. 

I like the boobs I was dealt and the interactions they have experienced! I have other insecurities that can surface... and know they're not worth my energy to even think about. I'm getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## MattMatt

A very pretty friend at my last job complained that her breasts were sagging so badly that if she wasn't wearing a bra that her breasts would be dragging along the carpet. 

A thought flashed through my head and it accidentally reached my mouth. I found myself saying, with feeling, "lucky carpet!"

Colleagues glanced at me and she turned to me, and as I could feel my face flushing with embarrassment she giggled, grinned, and said "Thanks, Matt!"


----------



## Openminded

Women tend to ultra-critical about their appearance -- especially when we're young (if we're lucky, that lessens with age). I'm much more accepting of -- and comfortable in -- my body now that I'm past middle age than I was when I was young and perfect.


----------



## owl

hate mine. hate everything about them. now after nursing babies...horrid. they keep getting worse. if I could afford high quality surgery I would get implants


----------



## Satya

"I am what I am."


----------



## alexm

badsanta said:


> I remember working somewhere where and this one woman was very sensitive and did not want dirty old men staring at her chest. One of her male coworkers said, "for the love of god, my boobs are bigger than yours are!" ...and he was correct. At the time I thought that comment was very justified as in "come on we all have bodies that people may stare at" but now that I am a little older I have to imagine that his comment really hurt her.
> 
> Badsanta


Maybe. Maybe she rather liked having small(er) boobs, too! I've come across a few women in my life who are quite proud of their (relatively) small boobs.

There are definitely guys out there (I'm one) who prefer A or B cup boobs. It's been my experience that when some women who are smaller chested figure this out - that some dudes actually LIKE them - they become much more comfortable with it, or even use it to their advantage.

Unfortunately, this seems to be the minority of small chested women, which is a shame


----------



## Personal

My wife (46) has very perky B cup sized breasts, last night I asked her how she feels about them. She relates that she has always been fine with them, has never disliked them or had any hang ups about them either, before during or after breastfeeding our children.

As to wearing bras, my wife frequently wears them at work and frequently doesn't wear them when she isn't.


----------



## Haiku

I know you're not asking guys, so sorry katiecrna. 



alexm said:


> There are definitely guys out there (I'm one) who prefer A or B cup boobs.


I find smaller women attractive. I know a woman who was small and after breastfeeding and her fitness training she lost considerable volume. She was still attractive but it seriously affected her self image. After augmentation she felt much better about herself and pleased. It was a healthy choice. 

Largely I don't think the decision to have cosmetic surgery is based on trying to become what men like (exactly), but moreover a woman seeking a more comfortable appearance and to boost their self esteem. It's a deeply personal decision and hopefully find a good conscientious surgeon.


----------



## alexm

Haiku said:


> Largely I don't think the decision to have cosmetic surgery is based on trying to become what men like (exactly), but moreover a woman seeking a more comfortable appearance and to boost their self esteem. It's a deeply personal decision and hopefully find a good conscientious surgeon.


I agree, and I didn't intend it to mean that women who are smaller want to be bigger, solely for men. I do agree that it's primarily about how one feels about themselves. Sorry if it came across that way.

I've mentioned this on TAM before, but I briefly dated a woman who had very small boobs, and I never saw them  Didn't matter that she knew I preferred small. Her shirt and bra never came off (even though everything else did...!) I'm sure if we had dated longer I would have seen them eventually, but it probably would have taken years for her to be comfortable with that. :scratchhead:


----------



## aine

I don't think too much about my breasts. They are a decent size 85C (38C) and my husband has named them individually from when we first got married. He loves them


----------



## TX-SC

As a man, I can only state that I absolutely love my wife's breasts. They are natural and they are attached to my wife. What is there not to love? 

While dating, I have seen so many variations, and all were attractive to me in their own way. The only ones I don't like are fake/augmented ones. When I want to be with a woman, I want to be with HER, as in her natural self, not an injected and modified person. 

Again, that's just me. If my wife could only feel good about herself if she got a boob job, then I would support her, but I would hope her self worth would be based on something other than how perky or large her breasts are. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## joannacroc

TX-SC said:


> As a man, I can only state that I absolutely love my wife's breasts. _They are natural and they are attached to my wife. What is there not to love?
> _
> While dating, I have seen so many variations, and all were attractive to me in their own way. The only ones I don't like are fake/augmented ones. When I want to be with a woman, I want to be with HER, as in her natural self, not an injected and modified person.
> 
> Again, that's just me. If my wife could only feel good about herself if she got a boob job, then I would support her, but *I would hope her self worth would be based on something other than how perky or large her breasts are. *
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


_Awwww_

*I get what you're saying but I don't know how much judgment women who get breast enhancements deserve. It's not something I would do, because I don't want to teach my son that a woman has to have giant balloon breasts that don't move in order to feel confident. Kids notice appearance changes more than you'd think. But if something about your appearance bothers you, and enough to want to undergo surgery, obviously it bothers you a lot. Surgery used to be something I dismissed outright, but in the end, if it's not my body, it's none of my business. *


----------



## TX-SC

joannacroc said:


> _Awwww_
> 
> *I get what you're saying but I don't know how much judgment women who get breast enhancements deserve. It's not something I would do, because I don't want to teach my son that a woman has to have giant balloon breasts that don't move in order to feel confident. Kids notice appearance changes more than you'd think. But if something about your appearance bothers you, and enough to want to undergo surgery, obviously it bothers you a lot. Surgery used to be something I dismissed outright, but in the end, if it's not my body, it's none of my business. *


I agree with what you say, and it's up to each woman to make that decision. I'm not coming down on anyone making that decision. I'm only saying that My preference is for natural, regardless of size or firmness. That's just my preference. Just as some women may prefer circumcised or uncircumcised, or would prefer a guy who isn't into plastic surgery for themselves, it's just my preference. 

I was a teen and young adult in the 80s. During that time it seemed that Everyone was getting boob jobs, botox injections, and wearing way too much makeup. I figured out fairly early that I personally like natural better than fake/modified or hidden (makeup). 

Again, this is no slam against women who want a boob job. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

I put breast enlargement in the same category as wearing niqabs ro burkas. Women have every right to do so and I don't judge them for their choice, but I hope that they are doing it because *they* want to not because they have been pressured to do so. 



joannacroc said:


> _Awwww_
> 
> *I get what you're saying but I don't know how much judgment women who get breast enhancements deserve. It's not something I would do, because I don't want to teach my son that a woman has to have giant balloon breasts that don't move in order to feel confident. Kids notice appearance changes more than you'd think. But if something about your appearance bothers you, and enough to want to undergo surgery, obviously it bothers you a lot. Surgery used to be something I dismissed outright, but in the end, if it's not my body, it's none of my business. *


----------



## Randy2

TX-SC said:


> As a man, I can only state that I absolutely love my wife's breasts. They are natural and they are attached to my wife. What is there not to love?
> 
> While dating, I have seen so many variations, and all were attractive to me in their own way. The only ones I don't like are fake/augmented ones. When I want to be with a woman, I want to be with HER, as in her natural self, not an injected and modified person.
> 
> Again, that's just me. If my wife could only feel good about herself if she got a boob job, then I would support her, but I would hope her self worth would be based on something other than how perky or large her breasts are.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


I'm with TX-SC on this, except that I've never been comfortable with the word "boob", very comfortable with "breasts" . I have no interest in augmented breasts, but don't judge. I have wondered whether augmented breasts can be as sensitive to breast play...


----------



## anonmd

Perky is over rated. The older I get the more enticing I find droopy and dangly .


----------



## Faithful Wife

Randy2 said:


> I'm with TX-SC on this, except that I've never been comfortable with the word "boob", very comfortable with "breasts" . I have no interest in augmented breasts, but don't judge. I have wondered whether augmented breasts can be as sensitive to breast play...


Most are just as sensitive as before surgery. There can be complications sometimes but typically, all the nerve endings recover and the sensitivity is the same as before. In the case of complicated surgeries and reconstruction and multiple surgeries this is less often the case...but for most standard augmentations, the sensitivity is the same.

Though I've heard many times that some women who have them feel even more sensitivity because they now enjoy their breasts so much more and are more able to get into them with a partner.


----------



## Fozzy

anonmd said:


> Perky is over rated. The older I get the more enticing I find droopy and dangly .


----------



## Hope1964

katiecrna said:


> The other boob thread got me to thinking about this...
> 
> I know that it's most common for us NOT To have perfect boobs. Some have tiny/huge breasts, Some have one bigger than the other, some have large/small nipples, long/flat/inverted nipples, "tube sock" breast, stretch marks, mastectomies whatever. Then comes aging and have babies, breast feeding... it all reeks havoc on our breasts.
> 
> Are you self conscious about your breasts? Would you change it if you could? Or do you have perfectly voluptuous perky breasts with perfect nipples? (I hate you ).


'Perfect' boobs? Who decided what 'perfect' boobs are?? Some man publishing porn somewhere??

Like other aspects of my appearance, I am quite happy with them just the way they are. I have never dyed my hair, have never had and will never have cosmetic surgery, and rarely EVER wear make up. I keep myself clean and tidy. Beyond that, if you don't like the way I look that's your problem, not mine!! 

Stopping to care about what other people think about my appearance has been one of, if not THE, most liberating things I have ever done.


----------



## Hope1964

Oh, and I never wear a bra.


----------



## jld

Hope1964 said:


> Oh, and I never wear a bra.


The ultimate women's liberation!


----------



## Diana7

I would never have cosmetic surgery, and I think its sad that so many people feel they must do that to be accepted.


----------



## Diana7

Hope1964 said:


> 'Perfect' boobs? Who decided what 'perfect' boobs are?? Some man publishing porn somewhere??
> 
> Like other aspects of my appearance, I am quite happy with them just the way they are. I have never dyed my hair, have never had and will never have cosmetic surgery, and rarely EVER wear make up. I keep myself clean and tidy. Beyond that, if you don't like the way I look that's your problem, not mine!!
> 
> Stopping to care about what other people think about my appearance has been one of, if not THE, most liberating things I have ever done.



The older I get the less I care what others think. Like you I wouldnt have surgery, and I dont wear make up. My husband loves me as I am and would hate it if I had cosmetic surgery.


----------



## heartbroken50

My desire for reduction surgery has little to do with cosmetics TBH. 

I've just always been uncomfortable as being top-heavy puts a lot of strain on the back. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

heartbroken50 said:


> My desire for reduction surgery has little to do with cosmetics TBH.
> 
> I've just always been uncomfortable as being top-heavy puts a lot of strain on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats more medical than cosmetic.


----------



## katiecrna

I can't stand when people hate on those who want or have gotten cosmetic surgery. It's not about what others think, it's about what I think. I have one life so why not.


----------



## Diana7

katiecrna said:


> I can't stand when people hate on those who want or have gotten cosmetic surgery. It's not about what others think, it's about what I think. I have one life so why not.


 I cant stand it when women think so little of themselves that they feel the need to have major surgery with all the terrible risks and costs, just to conform and be more attractive to the male sex. I would love to see women like and accept their bodies as they are and to be their own person.


----------



## katiecrna

Diana7 said:


> I cant stand it when women think so little of themselves that they feel the need to have major surgery with all the terrible risks and costs, just to conform and be more attractive to the male sex. I would love to see women like and accept their bodies as they are and to be their own person.




I think that's ignorant sorry. It has nothing to do with the male sex. You shouldn't SHOULD all over people it's very judgmental. 

Why accept something that you can change if you have a choice? Accept that you have cancer or choose to remove the tumor? Accept you have coronary artery disease or get a stent? Accept you have to wear glasses all the time or get lasix? Accept you have large breast or get a reduction? Accept you have bad skin or wear foundation? Accept you have gray hair or dye it? Life is short. We don't need to just accept things. I like to take control of my life and optimize my health, looks, and my life. Some people say they accept things... when in reality they have given up on life and just don't care anymore.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Guarantee you that if there was such a thing as a safe, practical and fully functioning PENIS ENLARGEMENT surgery, every man you know would be at the surgeon's office TODAY.

And would that be to impress us women?

Hell no.

It would be to be the biggest swinging d*ck. 

That day will come. And the world as we know it will be over.


----------



## Diana7

katiecrna said:


> I think that's ignorant sorry. It has nothing to do with the male sex. You shouldn't SHOULD all over people it's very judgmental.
> 
> Why accept something that you can change if you have a choice? Accept that you have cancer or choose to remove the tumor? Accept you have coronary artery disease or get a stent? Accept you have to wear glasses all the time or get lasix? Accept you have large breast or get a reduction? Accept you have bad skin or wear foundation? Accept you have gray hair or dye it? Life is short. We don't need to just accept things. I like to take control of my life and optimize my health, looks, and my life. Some people say they accept things... when in reality they have given up on life and just don't care anymore.


Not at all, I have learnt to accept and like myself as I am and I care about life very much.I know loads of women who are the same. 
You cant possibly compare a life saving operation with a boob job!! And yes its nearly always done to be more sexually attractive to men. If men were attracted more to smaller boobs few would have such an operation.


----------



## Diana7

Faithful Wife said:


> Guarantee you that if there was such a thing as a safe, practical and fully functioning PENIS ENLARGEMENT surgery, every man you know would be at the surgeon's office TODAY.
> 
> And would that be to impress us women?
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> It would be to be the biggest swinging d*ck.
> 
> That day will come. And the world as we know it will be over.


They really wouldnt. Many men are secure in themselves and wouldnt need to do that or want surgery that was cosmetic. Of course they would do it for women and sex with women, no one else would see their penis.


----------



## katiecrna

I think it's easy to accept yourself when your bits and pieces fall under the bell shaped curve.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Diana7 said:


> They really wouldnt. Many men are secure in themselves and wouldnt need to do that or want surgery that was cosmetic. Of course they would do it for women and sex with women, no one else would see their penis.


How about check out my post in the mens section.


----------



## RandomDude

katiecrna said:


> I don't know what that means. You live in NJ? We're neighbors I live in the city


clickbait
nouninformal
noun: click bait

(on the Internet) content whose main purpose is to attract attention and encourage visitors to click on a link to a particular web page.
"these recent reports of the show's imminent demise are hyperbolic clickbait"

... I'm guilty of taking the bait


----------



## DustyDog

katiecrna said:


> The other boob thread got me to thinking about this...
> 
> I know that it's most common for us NOT To have perfect boobs. Some have tiny/huge breasts, Some have one bigger than the other, some have large/small nipples, long/flat/inverted nipples, "tube sock" breast, stretch marks, mastectomies whatever. Then comes aging and have babies, breast feeding... it all reeks havoc on our breasts.
> 
> Are you self conscious about your breasts? Would you change it if you could? Or do you have perfectly voluptuous perky breasts with perfect nipples? (I hate you ).


Thank you for this. You have confirmed my suspicion - that women are FAR more critical of their breasts than men are.

For me, and my pals seem to be on the same page, what I find important in a pair of breasts, in order, are:
1) They are a part of a woman for whom I feel strongly attracted
2) She likes that I appreciate them and gives me adequate access to enjoy them - as well as the rest of her body, mind, soul and heart.


----------



## TX-SC

katiecrna said:


> I can't stand when people hate on those who want or have gotten cosmetic surgery. It's not about what others think, it's about what I think. I have one life so why not.


I don't hate on women who have a boob job. I simply prefer natural boobs, regardless of their size. It's simply a personal preference. There are women who prefer circumcised men, and women who prefer uncircumcised men, and women who don't care. There are men who love fake boobs, and men who don't, and men who don't care. I just happen to like them real. 

If I met a woman and dated her then found out she had a boob job, I would not break up with her over it. But, I would not appreciate them as much as I would unaltered boobs. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna

If a women wants to alter her body she has the right obviously. The Reason behind this choice is complex and it's ignorant to say it's solely to please men. I wholeheartedly disagree with this and find it offensive. I have been my husband for 15 years and I have always wanted breast implants and I have never been shy to show him my breasts. I want them because I want them. Has absolutely nothing to do with him. 

I would love to have normal natural breasts but that wasn't the hand I was dealt with. I was dealt with a hand that I don't like, and thankfully I can alter that hand easily with surgery. 

I'm sure most men prefer natural. But guess what? Some men prefer larger breasts, some prefer smaller breasts. And I'm sure men who like larger breasts would prefer their women with large fake breasts as opposed to small natural. He probably wouldn't of even went past the first date if she had small breast.

The point is, how we look, and how we want to look affects who we attract and who we want to attract. I have very small breast. The last thing I want to do is attract a man who loves large breasts, (he wouldn't want me either). So I want to be and look who I want to be and who I authentically am (on the inside). So I will attract a person who genuinely likes the person I am. I have very small breasts, I am thin with an athletic body. I am some peoples cup of tea, and I am not others. I made it very clear in the beginning of our relationship that that is who I am. I did not make myself look curvy, I did not stuff my bra or wear spanks or whatever. My husband has to be a man that likes thin, non curvy women because that is who I am and who I will always be. Thankfully I am my husbands cup of tea and that's why we're married.

For the record, I want to get implants to get a full B cup. So I am not going from small to large breasts, I'm going from non existent breasts to average to below average size breasts.


----------



## anonmd

katiecrna, seems reasonable to me .


----------



## Angeline

I had a breast augmentation about a year and a half ago. 
I was originally a 32B. After nursing for a total of 4.5 years, and fluctuating between an A and D cup, 3 X's, I was left with nothing but some skin and nipples. 
They surprisingly didn't really sag. They were just pretty much non-existent. Still perfectly sensitive though. 

My husband never said one negative word about them. He did voice once that it was cool because he got to experience me with many different types of breasts...and now, augmented ones. 
He was not very excited for me to do it, but was supportive after MUCH time and effort explaining to him how I felt. 

Considering I was very small to start, I was slightly concerned with the potential look and feel after healing was complete. I did tons of research and finally found a doctor that not only created a very natural look, but natural feel too...AND could create cleavage where there was none. He honestly is a miracle worker. Very expensive, but I wouldn't ever considered being cheap when it comes to my one and only body.

Now I wear a 32DD, but look like a nice full C. They fit my body perfectly and balance my shape out well. They are amazing considering what I started with.

What has pleased me the most is how soft and squishy they are. People automatically think of 'bolt-ons' or hard, stiff implants. That's not always the case. 
They bounce and move very much like a natural breast. I NEVER imagined that could happen. 
My husband was worried through the healing process that they would remain firm, (which they were at the beginning.) With massaging and the proper care, they turned out so, so nice. 
I have always been confident in who I am, inside. I have always loved my breasts and the incredible ways they have served me..and my children. 
My self-image, however, took a hit with the deflation of that very intimate part. I never felt I had to do it for anyone. I *wanted* to do it just for me. I earned the right to be happy when looking at my reflection. 
We all have that right: )

Important to note- I have one patch of skin that lost some sensation after surgery that I will likely never get back. This is something that needs to be considered when choosing a doctor. Even with careful consideration, numbness may occur anyway. 
As for nipple sensation, it is 100% normal, thank God! They are my gateway to massive sexual pleasure. 
Although I always loved my breasts to be played with, I love it even more now because I am happy with what I am seeing along with the delicious sensations my husband gives me. Zero regrets.


----------



## Diana7

My husband would hate it if I got cosmetic surgery. He prefers me as I am naturally, and I think its lovely when women can like and accept their bodies as they are. Its refreshing, and going against the flow of today's world. I have only even met one lady who had cosmetic surgery and that was a minor op on her eyes. 
I have heard of so many horror stories of things that went wrong, so many of these ladies regretted it and advised others against it, and had to have several ops to put it right and were left with terrible scarring and worse boobs than they had originally. 
I would also hate if either of my daughters ever felt they wanted it, but I doubt they will. I have never heard them mention it and then seem happy with themselves as they are.


----------



## Angeline

I'm happy for you Diana. We should all do what is right for us. 
My husband also thought he'd hate for me to have any cosmetic surgery. He was very hesitant. Today, he definitely doesn't hate it. 
He loved my body then and he does now too.
The mere fact that it belongs to me= He loves it.
He is happy to see me happy. It's a win-win. 
Fyi- small breasts are coveted by men as well. 
To believe women mainly do it to please men is not only judgemental, but short-sighted. Some women may fall into that category, but not most or all. 
Unless you've been there, you truly don't know.


----------



## ShatteredKat

Three of the sexiest women I had the pleasure of their company - were "A" cup or less - Big boobs are no fun when horseback riding or boating in a small boat on a windy day. OTOH, I dated a few with 3D or larger - they were more self conscience about their size than the "little" ones. I don't try to understand.
To me and a lot of my life's acquaintances - the total package is what mattered. Personally, if a Man (boy?) picks a prospective mate and boobs are a major issue, I do hope she finds out ahead matrimony. Women (girls?) have brains and personalities - FAR more important!!!! the most attractive traits obviate boobs: Being feminine (I have a hard time with defining that) and having self confidence. Sometimes I find larger waist to hip ratio more attention getting than
a large torso. I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## katiecrna

Angeline said:


> Unless you've been there, you truly don't know.



This!


----------

